# cholla wood



## solareclipsed (Feb 8, 2007)

I was going to redo my aquarium and was wanting to add some different kinds of driftwood and such and was wondering if cholla wood was ok to use in an aquarium. Will it hurt the fish or live plants?
Thanks
Gary


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Since no one has come up with an answer, I did a search and it seems cholla woods are mainly for terranium use. I would just avoid the use of cholla woods and get appropriate ones instead which are sold in your nearby local fish stores.


----------



## solareclipsed (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info....I tried to do a search and found the same thing so that is why I asked.
Thanks
Gary


----------



## TaiyedDreamland (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi  I'm new here, but I've been posting on some other forums for a while. I've had fish for about 3 years, and recently converted my 20 gallon setup into a 55  I was looking for some driftwood for it, and found the Cholla type wood you are describing. It's the skeleton of the Cholla cactus. I've had it in my tank for a few months with no trouble. In fact, my fish love it. The "brances" are hollow so they can swim into them and there's an almost cave under it that they love to go in. here's a picture:










and of the tank it is in:










As long as you soak it, and boil it if it hasn't been already, just like any other wood, I don't think it'd be too big of a problem. I was actually doing a search on it just now, which is how I came across this forum  I'll let you know if I come up with anything more, or if my fish start dying  I think things will be fine though, as I said, mine has been in my tank for a while.

One thing I wanted to add: You probably shouldn't buy Cholla wood that is for reptiles... it may have been treated with something that could harm your fish. The Cholla I got was from ebay, and was actually listed as for fish, not reptiles.


----------

